# Enviar cadenas de caracteres por USB



## jokep (Jun 13, 2008)

hola a todos    

tengo un problema, me podrían hechar la mano?

lo que pasa es que quiero mandar desde el PIC 18F4550 cadenas de caracteres a la PC por el puerto USB, comunicandome con un programa hecho en visual c++ para la PC y en CCS C para el PIC.

Ya pude enviar un caracter desde la compu. Mi programa manda y recibe datos con las funciones:
void ReceivePacket(PVOID ReceiveData,PDWORD ReceiveLength);
void SendPacket(PVOID SendData, DWORD SendLength);

Y el pic con

usb_put_packet(1, envia, 1, USB_DTS_TOGGLE);
usb_get_packet(1,recibe,1);

pero el problema es que solo puede enviar de un caracter; y si llamo a la función varias veces seguidas mi programa en la pc no reconoce mas que el primer caracter enviado

no se si esto sea por error del programa del pic o de la pc

hay alguna función para enviar cadenas?
o cuanto tiempo tengo que esperar para poder enviar otro dato?
tengo que limpiar alguna variable

gracias de antemano


----------



## jokep (Jun 14, 2008)

por favor

no tienen ningun ejemplo?

llevo 2 dias enteros haciendo pruebas y no consigo nada

tengo que limpiar el buffer? o usar recursividad en la funcion?


----------



## eidtech (Jun 15, 2008)

checa la definición de usb_put_packet

lleva 4 parámetros:

*endpoint, ptr, len y toggle.*

*len* establecelo en el tamano a enviar, el que debe corresponder a la cadena apuntada por *ptr*.


----------



## jokep (Jun 15, 2008)

oye eidtech, ya lo hice

el problema es que si puedo especificar el tamaño del arreglo y sí  lo hace con numeros enteros, pero los caracteres no lo reconoce mi programa en la pc mas que el primer enviado

cuanto tiempo hay que esperar para mandar otro caracter

y otra duda:
si mandas un dato por el usb y no lo recogen, cuanto tiempo se qued ahi disponible?
como le haces para borrarlo?


----------



## eidtech (Jun 15, 2008)

en que modo estas trabajando el usb? 

que aplicación tendra?

por que si estas enviando solo texto podrías utilizar la clase HID.


te recomiendo el siguiente link:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/USB_0_Desencadenado.htm


----------



## jokep (Jun 18, 2008)

si

solo esoy enviando texto del pic a la PC, y numeros de la pc al pic

uso la clase HID?


----------



## pavireom (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola porfavor llevo algo de tiempo buscando información para hacer proyectos con la salida por puerto usb de la compu, lo que pasa es que ya antes probe con el paralelo y serial con mucho exito pero ahora tengo una laptop y me gustaria comenzar a hacer proyectos pero mi laptop solo tiene puertos USB, creen que puedan mandarme sus ejemplos de programas y alguna pagina muy interesante con ejemplos practicos.
Por mi parte seguire buscando m'as información.
muchas gracias.


----------



## waldillo (Ago 8, 2008)

Mi opción en torno a USB a sido un firmware USB creado por microchip que corre en c18. Si necesitas información al respecto, me lo haces saber. Yo prefiero programar en c18 aunque las librerias fallan en exceso siempre se puede programar tirando de data sheet.


----------



## jesant_caspa (Mar 11, 2011)

amigo se me presenta el mismo problema pero con valores, envio varios valores por el pic, pero siempre me pmuestra solo el primero... porfavor me gustaria saber si resolviste tu problema y como???


----------

